# Taking a canary on holiday with us.



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

We now have a pet canary and wonder whether anybody takes their cage bird in the motorhome with them on their travels.

We know there is no problem with passport control etc but are looking for advice.

tweet tweet 

Alan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ensure the cage door cannot ope easily.
Our daughter used to take a cockatiel with us in the caravan.


Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I wouldn't have thought it very animal considerate to have a caged bird in a motorhome.

Surely it would be constantly trying to hang onto it's perch as you drive around? 

Just my opinion but I'm not a caged animal fan so won't support the idea.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Birds seem to do well in the wild, hanging onto branches in the wind. :wink: 
Dave p


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Take his perch out ,then he can sit on the floor.Oh and make sure he `s wearing a seat belt :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

will you be visiting some mines then on your travels. :lol: :lol: 


cabby


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We travel with our Macaw in our van. There has never been any problems.

Just be sure the cage is strapped well down. Birds are fine on a correctly sized perch, we use a wood one and a rope perch to give our bird the choice.

The main issue is that you keep the cage in a position where the bird cannot get over heated, especially if left unattended in the van.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

i would suspend the cage from the ceiling (without too much room to swing ) that way the canary can cope with the driving part and look out too prob would love it and sing its little hart out !!


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Just to update the topic. The canary loved it and was totally unphased by the experience. In fact the faster and more wind noise there was the more he sang. He loved Dire Straights and Eddie Calvert by the way.

He was well seat belted in on the passenger seat at the back and was quite happy to fly around his big cage as we travelled.

We were happy that we would not get "gassed" as well. He enjoyed the flight around the van at night. In milage terms he has done the trip back home to Tenerife already. He certainly is not bored.

Alan


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Has anyone taken a pet cage bird in a motorhome to France via the Chunnel? 

If so, what are the formalities? I know they are not included in the Pet Passport scheme, so what rules do you need to comply with? 

Chirp chirp!

SD


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We used to take our budgie away with us.
We were reliably informed to keep it covered while travelling or it would freak out. When we saw it peeking out from under the cover we removed it and Spooky enjoyed watching the scenery.
We used to hang the cage under the awning where she sung loudly all day and fell in love with any passing robins.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

We took "Jose" via the Condor fast ferry to St Malo from Guernsey including a change in Jersey so a 4 hour journey altogether for the lad. No problem on board down in the car deck. We checked with DEFRA and there is no restriction with birds unless they are endangered species.After all they can easily fly 20 miles from Europe to us and do all the time at migration.

I do not know about the Chunnel but would not think a problem if you can carry other pets on board.

Alan


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 29, 2010)

we intend to take our African grey parrot away with us in our motorhome, I'm sure he'll really enjoy it.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> we intend to take our African grey parrot away with us in our motorhome, I'm sure he'll really enjoy it.


Our African Grey loved the motorhome (and enjoyed a run out in the car). The windscreen wipers in the car freaked him out though. :lol:

You will need documentation to take the Grey abroad because of CITES. The DEFRA website should have everything you need.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

we are thinking of well we are now, i have been informed by Mrs T taking our Bubbles (african Grey) with us next week end,
so we will see how he(its a she really but i have always called it him) likes it, he has got a new cage to go away in, smaller than his home Jail, just got to get him use to it, greys dont like change unless it suits them,we will let him out in the van to spread his wings,
so if your parked up next to us and hear all the singing, whisling and jiber jaber its not me been on the pop :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Misty


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Friends went to France in their Winnebago and guard parrot.
It used to go mad if anyone other than the owners looked into the windows.

Sadly friend and parrot are no more.

Ray.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Came across a parrot at Duinrell - there was also a Hamster rolling around in his wheel!


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

As the OP I can update that "Jose" has now had 3 skiing holidayswith the UK-Belgium-Holland=Germany-Austria-Italy in his log book as well as several ferry trips and 9k miles and still singing as I type.

Alan


----------

